# Meine Planung läuft



## bayernhoschi (24. Okt. 2011)

Hallo Freunde,

da ich ja nächstes Jahr mit dem Neubau des Teiches starten werde möchte ich euch an der Planung teilhaben lassen um Zustimmung und(oder) Kritik genießen zu können.

Also, so in ungefähr stell ich mir das vor:

Die Maße des Teiches 6m x 2,5m – 3,5m in leichter Nierenform, Tiefe 1,8m – 2m.

Umlaufend eine Flachwasserzone in der Breite von 30cm – 60cm mit unterschiedlicher Tiefe und teilweise abgegrenzter Bepflanzung.

Von dem geplanten Filter habe ich einfach mal ohne Worte ein Bild eingestellt.

Vieleicht ein paar Worte zur Bestückung: SiFi, 1. Tonne __ Hel-x, 2. Tonne KSB-Filterkeramik.

Die Pumpenkammer soll aus V4a entstehen, mit den Maßen B/H/T 80cm/60cm/50cm
und eingegraben werden damit sich die Pumpe unterhalb des Wasserspiegels befindet.

Die Pumpenkammer möchte ich mit einem herausnehmbaren Lochblech abtrennen um Blätter und groben Schmutz von der Pumpe fernzuhalten.

Zulauf zur Pumpe mittels BA und Skimmer jeweils mit Zugschiebern regelbar.

Rücklauf in den Teich unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche, so das eine Kreisströmung erreicht wird und einen kleinen Wasserfall der auch über Zugschieber geregelt werden soll.

Für die Gemütlichkeit noch eine Holzterasse mit leichtem Überhang übers Wasser, so 
ca. 1m x 0,5m.

Als Besatz sind geplant: Ein Mix aus vorhandenen Sarasa und __ Shubunkin so ca. 10 Stück.
Und  3 – 4 Koi.

Wegen den Koi hab ich auch an die teilweise Abgrenzung der Pflanzbereiche gedacht.

Kann das so hinhauen? Was für Pflanzen würdet ihr empfehlen?

Ich häng mal ein paar Bilder dran, auch von dem bereits vorhandenen viel zu kleinem und doch sehr verdrecktem Teich vom Vorbesitzer(Keine Technik, ca. 70 Goldis, Sarasa und Shubunkin waren drin)(befinden sich zum größten Teil schon in guten Händen).

Bayrische Grüße
Ralph


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Ich hab da noch die Idee den Zulauf für den Wasserfall durch einen Fertigteich zu schicken, den ich dann als Pflanzenfilter nutze

Ralph


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Es kamen bis jetzt keine Antworten.

Ist das gut?
Ist das schlecht?
Zu wenig Info?


Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Theo (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Moin Ralph.

Ich finde es richtig gut, das du dir die Zeit für Planung und Vorbereitung nimmst.
Das meiste geht doch deshalb den Bach runter weil es Hau-Ruck gehen soll.
Deine Skizzen sind gut aber ich würde es schön finden wenn man sieht wie der Teich in die Hoflage eingebunden ist. Auf der Skizze ganz oben steht was von Einfahrt!? muß man direkt am Teich vorbei fahren ??
Die Teichskizze gefällt mir, auch wie du die Deko geplant hast.
Zum Filter kann ich nichts sagen, weil  .
Ich  würde, wenn ich schon eine BA hätte, die Zufuhr direkt ins erste Filter bauen und die Pumpe nach hinten setzen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Hallo Theo,

ja, die Planung und Vorbereitung ist mir schon wichtig.
Es ist zwar nicht der erste Teich den ich baue, aber es soll der erste sein der richtig funktioniert.
Ich hoffe ich hab schon alle Fehler gemacht und draus gelernt:beten

Das mit dem Filter erschien mir die einfachste und efektivste Lösung, weil wir zur Miete wohnen.
Zwar unbefristet und mit dem besten Vermieter den man sich wünschen kann, aber den ganzen Garten umgraben? Da spielt er dann doch nicht mit.

Der Platz zwischen der Einfahrt und dem geplantem Teichufer beträgt ca. 2m und ist durch sehr dichte und wie ich finde schöne Sträucher getrennt(Frag mich nicht nach dem Namen)

Bin morgen leider erst um 19:30 von der Arbeit daheim und am Mittwoch soll es bei uns regnen, will damit sagen: so schnell es geht werde ich versuchen die gesammte Gartenfläche aufs Foto zu bringen und einzustellen


----------



## Joerg (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Hallo Ralph,
eine gute Planung ist der Anfang von einem problemlosen Teich.
Du hast dir ja schon einige Gedanken gemacht und ich möchte meine persönlichen Erfahrungen dazugeben.
Ein paar Sachen hast du wirklich gut bedacht.
Nach meiner Schätzung kommst du auf ca. 30m³, da werden die Tonnen möglicherweise als Filter nicht reichen, wenn du den Bestand hochfährst. Damit der Teich schön klar wird, sollte man mind. 50% / Stunde umwälzen. Bei geringem Besatz ist weniger biologisch auch ausreichend aber die Schwebstoffe kannst du dann schneller rausholen.
Ein BA und Skimmer ist schon mal sehr gut. Die Verrohrung in DN 100 mit wenig Bögen.
Persönlich würde ich dann zu einem reinen Schwerkraftsystem raten - also die Pumpe ins Saubere Wasser am Ende. Als Vorfilter käme dann eine SIPA in Betracht.

Pflanzzonen würde ich nun weniger einplanen. Habe 50% wieder zurückgebaut, da mir diese die Sicht auf den Teich nahmen. Unterschiedliche Tiefe macht meist wenig Sinn, da es für die tieferen kaum was gibt. Bei einem Neubau würde ich nur im Hintergrund eine Stufe anlegen und den Rest steil nach unten gehen. Wenn du mal schöne Fische hast, willst du die auch gut sehen wollen. 
Für den Wasserfall besser eine extra Pumpe einplanen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*



> Nach meiner Schätzung kommst du auf ca. 30m³, da werden die Tonnen möglicherweise als Filter nicht reichen


Hallo Jörg,

daher meine Überlegung mit der Teichschale als Pflanzenfilter(Kontraproduktiv)?

Der Filter ist wie ich zugeben muß "Fremdleistung eines Bekannten"
http://www.mb-filters.com 

Das ist das erste mal das ich lese ich soll weniger Pflanzzonen einplanen!

Extra Pumpe für den Wasserfall hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber extra Pumpe heißt ja auch extra Kosten.

Es gibt noch viel zu tun und zu bedenken, dann kann der Winter ja kommen

Es grüßt nachdenkender Weise
Ralph


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Hallo Ralph,
über die Ausführung eines Filters lässt sich bekanntlich herrlich streiten - den Aufbau finde ich o. k. 
Auch Deine Teichplanung sieht gut aus. 
Was ich in Deinem Fall nicht machen würde, wäre die Art Deiner "Wasserführung". Gegen den Wasserfall ist nichts zu sagen. Du wälzt das Wasser im Teich so um, dass der "untere" Bereich nicht mit einbezogen ist, insbesondere die Pflanzenzone "unten links"! 
Das ist auch bei mir eine "Schwachstelle". Auch wenn es mehr Arbeit macht, würde ich "unten links" den Haupteil des Wassers einleiten, und durch die Pflanzenzone führen. Das ist noch mal wie eine weitere Filtertonne.
Dafür brauchst Du vielleicht eine zweite Pumpe, und ist ein "Schwerkraftsystem" vorteilhaft. Anderenfalls kann man auch einen der Abläufe aus Deinem Filter mit einem Zugschieber regeln (der Zulauf zum Pflanzenbereich ), wenn der Filter oberhalb Teichniveau steht.


----------



## Joerg (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Hallo Ralph,
wenn du einen extra Pflanzenfilter baust, brauchst du doch weniger im Teich. 
(Meine persönliche Meinung zu diesen hat sich verändert, bringen deutlich weniger als man denkt.)

Ich hab jedenfalls über 50% von den angelegten "Flachwasser Pflanzzonen" wieder entfernt.
Die sind so gewuchert, dass sie mir die Sicht genommen haben. Habe aber immer noch so viel, dass ich jedes Jahr welche abgebe. Am WE wieder 200 Liter entsorgt.

Die extra Pumpe muss nicht immer laufen. Die andere braucht weniger Strom, weil sie nicht so eine große Förderhöhe haben muss.

Es bleibt über den Winter noch genügend Zeit, das ganze noch zu verfeinern.


----------



## pyro (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Bei einer ungefähren Breite von 3m, einer gewünschten umlaufenden Pflanzzone und einer geplanten Tiefe von 1,8 - 2m werden die Wände aber sehr steil...

Ich habe bei meinem Teich auch eine umlaufende Pflanzzone und find das toll. Damit mir die direkte Sicht auf/in den Teich nicht genommen wird und ich direkt am Wasser bin habe ich einen 2,5m langen Steg gebaut. Der Steg ist inzwischen ein sehr beliebter Aufenthaltsort und ich will nicht mehr darauf verzichten.


----------



## pema (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Hallo Ralph,

mein Teich hat ungef. die gleiche Form und auch die gleichen Maße wie dein geplanter Teich. Allerdings ist er nicht so tief.
Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: meiner ist mir jetzt schon zu klein
Hast du mehr Platz zur Verfügung? Vielleicht größer, aber dafür nicht ganz so tief? Pyro hat ja recht mit seiner Anmerkung, dass die Teichwände dann sehr steil abfallen würden. Bei mir sind es zwei Stufen und ich komme gerade mal auf 90cm Tiefe. 
petra


----------



## pyro (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Oh Petra... ich glaube man kann nie gross genug bauen.

Wer in meinen Teichbauthread sieht der weis das mein Teich viel größer wurde als angedacht weil ich die überschüssige Folie nicht abgeschnitten habe sondern nochmal Tagelang buddelte. Sogar ein grosser Ufergraben ist nun vorhanden der niemals geplant war... aber irgendwie habe ich nun schon seit mehreren Wochen so ein Gefühl im Bauch das es eigendlich schön gewesen wäre wenn der Teich noch größer wäre. 

Wäre ich seit August nicht an der linken Hand verletzt und hätte damit so meine Probleme dann wüsst ich nicht ob ich noch einen Herbstumbau eingelegt hätte...


Bezüglich der steilen Wände musst Du schaun ob Dein Erdreich das so mitmacht nicht das Dir während des Aushubs die Wand abrutscht. 2m ist nämlich schon eine Tiefe...


----------



## bayernhoschi (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Halo alle zusammen,

vielen Dank für eure Meldungen.

Ja,
der Teich hat wohl schon sehr steile Wände. Aber das Erdreich macht da mit, ca. 0,5m Mutterboden und dann Lehm und Kies. Sollte hinhauen!

Irgendwie möchte ich den Spagat aus einem sogenannten "Koipool" und einem Teich mit ansprechender Randbepflanzung hinbekommen.

Schwerkraftfilter und größere Wasserfläche scheidet leider aus, da bei uns doch diverse Stromleitungen und Wasserrohre durchs Grundstück laufen.

Mehrere Stufen war auch meine Überlegung, aber verliere ich dadurch nicht zu viel Volumen?

Das mit dem Filter: Die einen sagen so, die anderen so.

Ich denke ich werde die geplante Version so durchführen, sie erscheint mir als durchaus ausreichend für die Teichgröße und den geplanten Besatz.

Extra Pumpe für den Wasserfall: Er soll ja nur laufen wenn wir am Teich sitzen(Plätschern ist herrlich entspannend). evtl. Solarpumpe?


----------



## pyro (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Eine Solarpumpe macht Dich entweder arm oder das Rinnsal kann man nicht als Wasserfall bezeichnen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Hallo liebe Mitleser und Tippgeber,

werde die nächste Zeit nicht antworten können.

Aber nicht aus unhöflichkeit oder Desinteresse.

Ich werde morgen vom Netz getrennt und erst wieder am nächsten WE ins Internet gehen können:

ANBIETERWECHSEL!

Tschüß schnarchanbieter, hallo VDSL

Bis dahin viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Zacky (28. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Hallo Ralph

Diesen Spagat zwischen Koiteich und "natürlich" wirkendes Gartengewässer versuche ich auch zu verwirklichen. Ich denke, dass so etwas klappt und auch eine entsprechende Wirkung erzielt, wenn die Pflanzenzone dann als Pflanzfilter funktioniert.

Bin gespannt, wie sich dein Projekt entwickelt, denn die Zeichnungen sehen vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Moonlight (30. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*



Zacky schrieb:


> Diesen Spagat zwischen Koiteich und "natürlich" wirkendes Gartengewässer versuche ich auch zu verwirklichen. Ich denke, dass so etwas klappt und auch eine entsprechende Wirkung erzielt, wenn die Pflanzenzone dann als Pflanzfilter funktioniert.



Mich versucht man gerade in einem anderen Forum davon zu überzeugen, dass ein Pflanzenfilter eine Dreckschleuder ist und für bakterielle Krankheiten bei den Koi verantwortlich ist.
Pflanzen und Koi sollen angeblich nicht zusammen passen ... entweder ... oder ...

Ist hier jemand der gleichen Meinung? 

So langsam rückt meine Bauphase auch näher und ich weiß immer noch nicht was ich machen soll. Ja ... nein ... vielleicht ... ? Ich werd noch irre 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (30. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Hallo Mandy.

Ich weiß, dass auch viele hier in diesem Forum zumindest die Meinung vertreten, das ein Koiteich ohne Pflanzen sein sollte bzw. sein kann. Wobei ich bisher nur davon gehört (gelesen) habe, dass Kois die Pflanzen ausbuddeln und ggf. anknabbern. Von Krankheitsübertragungen durch Pflanzenfilter bzw. durch Pflanzzonen habe ich jedoch noch nichts gehört.

Rein von der Theorie her, hat ein Pflanzenfilter ja die Aufgabe das Wasser zu reinigen, quasi aufzubereiten. Von daher verstehe ich nicht ganz, wie man dann meinen kann, dass ein Pflanzfilter eine Dreckschleuder und Herd für krankmachende Bakterien sein sollte.

Sicherlich mag es zu beachten sein, wie und in welcher Funktion ein Pflanzenfilter angelegt und funktionieren soll. Ich für meinen Teil denke, dass ein Pflanzenfilter, welcher von unten mit vorgereinigtem Wasser durchströmt wird, bedeutend weniger Schutz einlagert, als ein Pflanzenfilter, wo das Wasser von oben nach unten durchläuft. Sicherlich befinden sich dann und wann auch abgestorbene Bakterien und Schlick/Schlamm unten am Grund des Pflanzenfilters. Diese könnten dann aber bei Bedarf durch die Dränagerohre ggf. auch abgesaugt werden.

Aber da ich kein Profi in diesem Thema bin, lasse ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren. Jedoch sieht man hier und da recht häufig, dass viele Fischteiche mit integrierten Pflanzzonen bestückt sind, welche doch auch in Kies-, Subtrat- oder gar Sandböden ausgestattet sind. Selbst in der gängigen Literatur sieht man stets Koiteiche mit teils ausgiebigen Pflanzzonen. Wo ist dann der Unterschied zwischen einen meterlangen Bachlauf als Pflanzenfilter, welcher letztendlich auch im Teich mündet!? 

Vielleicht können ja die "alten Hasen" mit Koi-Hobby mal hierzu antworten und uns aufklären. Soll es wirklich nur an den Kois liegen, dass man keine Pflanzenfilter bauen sollte oder ist das eine generelle Meinung auch bei Goldfischen, __ Shubunkin und so weiter!?


----------



## Annett (30. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Hallo Mandy.

Es geht darum, wie Zacky schon schreibt, dass sich im Substrat zuviel Dreck akkumuliert und dort den idealen Nährboden für diverse Krankheitserreger bildet. 
Rainthanner hatte das schon vor vielen Jahren mit seinem Blähtonfilter... eine ordentliche Grobschmutzabscheidung ist daher das A und O. 
Viele Koihalter holen das zwangsläufig enstehende Nitrat durch großzügige Wasserwechsel raus. Wohl dem, der dafür nicht das Trinkwassernetz nutzen muss...


----------



## Joerg (30. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Annett,
genau darum geht es. 
Ist der Pflanzenfilter nur die Grobabscheidung, wird sich dort der ganze Dreck ansammeln. Der ist dann Brutstätte für die Sachen, die man eigentlich nicht haben will.
Der Abbau von Nitrat in einem Pflanzenfilter wird oft überschätzt. Sieht man sich dazu mal eine Mengenbilanz an, weiß man schnell, dass dazu eine enorme Menge an Material entsorgt werden müsste.
In meinen Teich habe ich eine große Menge an Pflanzen, die wachsen so toll, dass einiges entsorgt werden kann. Den Dreck entsorge ich aber anders und die wachsen in "sauberem" Wasser. Zusätzlich sind je nach Besatz trotzdem sehr großzügige WW nötig.
Am Ende muss die Bilanz stimmen von dem was rein- und von dem was rauskommt.


----------



## Olli.P (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Hi Ralph,

Wenn du schon zu Anfang 3-4 Koi einsetzten willst, lass die Sarasa und Shubis gleich raus aussem Teich. Die stören dich nach einer Weil eh (Vermehrungsrate!!), glaub mir! 

[OT]Gut das wir nur welche im Pflanzenteich hatten, da war das Abfischen recht einfach.....[/OT]



			
				bayernhoschi schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht ein paar Worte zur Bestückung: SiFi, 1. Tonne __ Hel-x, 2. Tonne KSB-Filterkeramik.



Frage:

Welche Maschenweite µ hat der Siebfilter? Denn Hel-X ist eher was für sauberes Wasser 

Meine Erfahrung: 
Bei einer Maschenweite von 250µ setzt sich das Hel-X noch sehr schnell zu............ 

In diesem Sommer habe ich mit einem 150µ Sieb vor gefiltert und siehe da, selbst in den Filtertonnen hat sich so gut wie kein Schlamm abgesetzt! 

Und ja, selbst bei dieser Konstellation setzt sich bei uns im Pflanzenfilter immer noch eine Schlammschicht ab. Die ist zwar nicht mehr der Rede wert, so lange man sie in Ruhe lässt, wird aber trotz alle dem wie in diesem, auch im nächsten Frühling entfernt.


----------



## Moonlight (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Vielen Dank an Alle die auf das Thema Pflanzenfilter geantwortet haben 

Ich glaube Meiner bleibt ...

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Hallo ihr lieben,
Die T....m hat es doch tatsächlich geschaft mich wieder ans Netz zu bringen.
Und das so schnell

@Theo:
Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht auf denen die Hoffläche vieleicht etwas besser zu sehen ist.

@Olli.P:
Es ist ein 240er Sieb geplant, das entspricht einer Maschenweite von 0,2mm, mit der komme ich glaube ich ganz gut hin.
150er erscheint mir zu fein zu sein(Verstopfung?)

Da die Pumpenkammer aus zwei durch Lochblech getrennte Kammern besteht überlege ich noch ob evtl. Bürsten in der ersten Kammer Sinn machen.

Pflanzenfilter hab ich zwar ganz hinten noch im Kopf, bin mir aber nicht mehr so sicher.

Upps, muß schnell weg,
schaue später noch mal rein.

Allen einen schönen 2. Advent
Ralp


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Hallo an alle,

nach langer Zeit bin ich mal wieder da und melde mich zu Wort.
Es ist einige Zeit vergangen und ich habe an der Planung doch ein wenig was verändert.

Unser Vermieter war so freundlich mir jetzt zu sagen wo ein Starkstromkabel durch das Grundstück läuft.
das heißt ich mußte die Abmessung ein wenig verändern um das Volumen nicht zu verklieinern.
Mach ich halt ne größere Flachwasserzone, die ich irgendwie abtrennen möchte und dann bepflanzen.
Dafür gehe ich halt ein bischen mehr in die Breite.(Idee meines Vermieters:"Mach ihn halt breiter.")
Der Filter wird so aufgebaut werden wie ich ihn am Anfang vorgestellt habe, ist auch schon da.
Ich hab mir das gleiche Model bei einem Bekannten(Er hat ihn auch gebaut) in Aktion angeschaut, er funktioniert an einem 30 cbm Koi-TeichTeich.
Über die Wasserfürung durch den Filter bin ich noch nicht durchgestiegen, ich werde morgen mal ein paar Bilder einstellen.
Die wichtigste Änderung wird unseren Moderlieschenking freuen, da er so ein verfechter des Ufergrabens ist: Sowas hab ich jetzt auch eingeplant, wenn auch nur teilweise und nicht umlaufend.

Auch der geplante Besatz wird nicht so werden wie ich anfangs wollte(sollte).
Meine Frau wollte ja gerne unsere Sarassa und __ Shubunkin behalten. Aber ich konnte mich durchsetzten!
Die Wasserkarninchen kommen restlos weg.

Jetziger geplanter Besatz sind 5-6 Koi und evtl. ca 20 Regenbogenelritzen.
Kann das hinhauen? Mit dem Besatz habe ich ja noch Zeit, der Teich muß ja erst mal eingefahren werde.
Aber....siehe meine Signatur!

Baubeginn ist Freitag der 13.

Ich werde euch natürlich mit Bildern und Infos zum Geschehen teilhaben lassen.

Ich hoffe ich habe alles bedacht, aber sowas merkt man ja immer erst mittendrin

Eine Frage habe ich da dann doch noch:
Am jetzigen Teich haben unsere Vormietre den Rand mit Sand wie er normalerweise in Sandkästen gefüült wird bedeckt. und zwar mit einer Dicke von ca. 5cm. Es hält und ist schön mit __ Moos bewachsen!
Sowas schwebt mir für die Ufermatte vor. Ist das möglich?

LG
Ralph


----------



## Joerg (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Hallo Ralph,
der Filter kann gut funktionieren, da dein geplanter Bestand sehr vernünftig ist.
Ich würde dennoch bei einem Neubau einen BA und den Skimmer einplanen.
Das ganze nachzurüsten ist sehr aufwändig. 

Die beiden enden dann in einer Sammelkammer und von dort dann in dein Spaltsieb mit Filter.
In der Sammelkammer solltest du auch einen Abfluss vorsehen oder eine Schmutzpumpe reinstellen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Ich dachte ich hätte es schon erwähnt, BA und Skimmer sind fest eingeplant.
Die Pumpe kommt in eine Edelstahlwanne die eingegraben wird und mit Lochblech getrennt wird.
Das Lochblech geht nicht ganz zum Boden, damit sich der Grobschmutz im ersten Teil absetzen kann.
Wenn ich nun die Zugschieber vom BA und Skimmer schließe dann kann ich den Schmodder aus der Wanne absaugen.
Wenn ich die Zugschieber wiedre öffne werden gleichzeitig die Rohre vom BA und Skimmer durch den Wasserdruck gespühlt.
So ist zumindest der Plan

Bitte, bitte sagt das hört sich gut an!

LG
Ralph


----------



## Joerg (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Hallo Ralph,
tut mir echt Leid ...
.
.
Das hört sich toll an. 
Damit hältst du dir alle Optionen offen. Es wäre nicht das erst mal, wenn jemand der Koi Virus packt und der Bestand ständig wächst.
Den Filter solltest du möglichst tief aufstellen. Jeder m Förderhöhe kostet Stom.


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Ich hatte eigentlich vor den Filter etwas einzugraben, jedoch habe ich bei den geplanten Standorten des Filters das Problem mit dem Starkstromkabel bzw. des Telefonkabels
Und mitten in den Garten stellen
Ich sehe schon die Nachbarn:evil

Unser Vermietre ist mit Infos aber auch sowas von...

Ich werd ihn jetzt nochmal genau fragen wo das Telefonkabel läuft:beten

Wenns blöd läuft, auch egal. Von so ein bischen Stromkosten laß ich mir mein Hobby doch nicht vermiesen


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*



> Das hört sich toll an.
> Damit hältst du dir alle Optionen offen. Es wäre nicht das erst mal, wenn jemand der Koi Virus packt und der Bestand ständig wächst.



Ich scheine es doch richtig zu machen


----------



## wp-3d (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Hallo Ralph,

wie ich gelesen habe möchtest Du einen Koiteich mit Pflanzenzonen,
vieleicht findest Du hier Anregungen. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22501


.


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*



> wie ich gelesen habe möchtest Du einen Koiteich mit Pflanzenzonen,
> vieleicht findest Du hier Anregungen. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/foru...ad.php?t=22501


Na, da schaue ich doch gerne mal rein

Danke euch bis hierhin


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

So, guten morgen zusammen.:muede
Ich habe mal versucht einige Bilder vom Filter zu machen, ich hoffe man kann was erkennen
Die Kiste obendrauf ist ein Compact Sieve Maschenweite 250my.

@Werner: Dein Teich gefäält mir sehr gut, besonders wie Du den Pflanzbereich abgetrennt hast.
So ungefähr habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt.
Obs denn auch so wird werde ich beim Bau erfahren


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Ich hoffe es kann mir noch jemand die Frage bezüglich des Sandes für die Ufermatte beantworten:beten


----------



## mitch (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Hallo Ralph,



> Es hält und ist schön mit __ Moos bewachsen!


 
1. halten  kommt immer auf die Neigung an, die U-matte würde ich nur kräftig mit Sand einreiben, aussäen und die ersten Wochen mit Unkrautschutzvlies zum Schutz abdecken.

2. Moos mit Joghurt mit dem Mixer fein pürieren und unter den Sand mischen, feucht halten und warten - das sollte dann recht schnell moosgrün werden


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Hallo Mitch,


> __ Moos mit Joghurt mit dem Mixer fein pürieren und unter den Sand mischen, feucht halten und warten - das sollte dann recht schnell moosgrün werden


Ist das jetzt wirklich ernst gemeint?

Was stell ich mir unter moosgrün vor, nur farblich oder wächst da wirklich Moos?


----------



## mitch (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

 

den Stein hab ich vor 2 Jahren mit __ Moos-Joghurt bestrichen - leider ist der Stein auch immer wieder das Ziel von Amseln ==> die rupfen das Moos immer zum Nestbau ab


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*



> den Stein hab ich vor 2 Jahren mit __ Moos-Joghurt bestrichen - leider ist der Stein auch immer wieder das Ziel von Amseln ==> die rupfen das Moos immer zum Nestbau ab


Das schaut doch gut aus
Und wenn unsere gefiederten Freunde auch was davon haben soll es mir recht sein

Eine Frage noch zum Sand, welchen nehme ich da am besten?
Ich hatte vor ein Gemisch aus Lehm- und Spielsand zu verwenden

Ist das so ok oder gibt es bessere Varianten


----------



## mitch (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*



> Ich hatte vor ein Gemisch aus Lehm- und Spielsand zu verwenden


 
das ist optimal


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Hach, es ist herlich wenn man zustimmung bekommt

Vielen Dank für die Anregungen die bis jetzt da sind und hoffentlich noch kommen werden


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg zum befreundeten Landschaftsgärtner, nicht das sein Bagger am ende noch spinnt
Der Freitag kommt schneller als man denkt.


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Hallo HOSCHI
Freitag war gestern ! Bei uns im Norden zu mindestens !


> "Es ist niemals zu früh und selten zu spät"



Frohe Ostern ! Andre


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Hallo Andre,


> Freitag war gestern ! Bei uns im Norden zu mindestens !


Ihr habt im Norden nur noch einen Freitag?




> Baubeginn ist Freitag der 13.




Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt da mit, die Nacht über hatten wir Schnee

Die Nachbarn haben weiße Eier im Garten versteckt

 an alle


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Jo Ralf


> Ihr habt im Norden nur noch einen Freitag?


Sind am überlegen den Tag einfach wegzulassen ! Der hält doch eh nicht was er verspricht !
Frei.....tag !!!
Und Freitag der 13.te Ist doch ein gutes Datum !
Dann mal viel Erfolg dabei !
LG Andre


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Hab nur so blöd gefragt, weil ich ursprünglich auch aus dem Norden komme.
Das schöne Lübeck an der Ostsee!

Deshalb bin ich nach Bayern gegangen.
Denn hier habe ich Freitags wirklich Frei


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*

Achso !
Deswegen wohl auch FREI----STAAT Bayern
LG Andre


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Planung läuft*


Nicht alle haben es so gut mit dem Freitag.
Aber mei, wer kann der kann:smoki


----------

